
DataFire – An open source integration platform - rmason
https://datafire.io/
======
rmason
This is a competitor to Zapier or IFTTT that's fully open source. To me what
is impressive is the number of integrations they have available at launch.

Here's their source:
[https://github.com/DataFire/DataFire](https://github.com/DataFire/DataFire)

